
R moves up to 5th place in IEEE language rankings - babelouc
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/r-moves-up-to-5th-place-in-ieee-language-rankings
======
mrleiter
It's an interesting signal to see a very focused language moving up into the
Top 5. At least to me this confirms that R is a)top notch for its purpose and
b)the significance of its application is constantly rising.

